# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Long Island Appleseed Aug 15-16

## B964

Range: Calverton Shooting Range
             On Long Island New York

Address: 395 Nugent Drive, Calverton, NY 11933

Website: None

When:
August 15th- 16th 2009

Range Fee:
$20.00 per person per day including Instructors. People under 16 are exempt from range fee.

Camping Available: 20 primitive camping sites, 20 improved sites(without water or electric). No potable water or showers on site.

Hotels:
Holiday Inn, 1707 Old Country Rd., Riverhead, NY‎ - (877) 863-4780‎
Best Western,1830 Route 25, Riverhead, NY‎ - (631) 369-2200‎


Closet Airport: Brookhaven Airport or NYC Airports

Directions:
From New York City take Interstate 495 east to exit 71 for NY24 towards Hampton Bays/Calverton. Turn right on to NY 24 follow to 395 Nugent Drive, Calverton NY.

If coming from the New England area and Upstate NY you may wish to take the ferry from Bridgeport CT to avoid the NYC area traffic. Take the Bridgeport-Port Jefferson ferry to Port Jefferson NY. Turn right on NY-25A, left on Barnum Road, right on main Street, Left on Hallock Ave, slight right on Rte-25A bypass, slight left on Parker Road, slight left on Middle Country Road, right on Edwards Ave continue to 395 Nugent Road.

GPS: 40.907195,-72.705259

State Laws to be aware of:
Check State Laws: www.nraila.org/statelawpdfs/NYSL.pdf

Misc: Range Rules: No loaded firearms on the range unless on the firing line and load command has been given. Eye and ear protection required. No shooting before 9am or after dusk or 5pm. No rapid fire. This range has up to 100 yards possible.

Special Features: Club house with classroom. Food on site for a nominal fee. Near the famous Hampton's and New York City. Take a couple extra days to vacation along the beaches of Long Island or the streets of The Big Apple.

For More Information: NY@appleseedinfo.org  or 607-727-9282

Registration Link: http://www.eventbrite.com/event/382166069

Special information: Due to the layout of the ranges, it is possible to be "sprayed" with lead from shot or pistol. This spent "lead rain" in our past visit was not much of an issue, but the possibility exists, and you should know about it and understand there's a reason why "eye and ear protection is REQUIRED" at this location. For this reason, attendance is at your own risk.

----------

